# Wildcat Blows (snow!)



## Savemeasammy (Oct 20, 2014)

Wildcat was testing the snowguns!








Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 20, 2014)

These are a few pics from their Facebook page.  They are just testing, but this is a good sign.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Oct 20, 2014)

Hell, yes. Man, that's good to see.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 20, 2014)

looks like they had a good run at it!


----------



## Puck it (Oct 20, 2014)

Fair amount ofproduction from those guns


----------



## dlague (Oct 20, 2014)

Great to see some place laying down a trail of snow making even if it is testing!  Question is - could they go for it being further north and open first?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 20, 2014)

dlague said:


> Great to see some place laying down a trail of snow making even if it is testing! Question is - could they go for it being further north and open first?



Not with the rain coming this week.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 20, 2014)

Here is quote from their facebook page:_

"Thanks to a cold snap we were able to fire up our revamped snowmaking system to lay down some white gold on the summit and Upper Lynx. Water was sent from the base, through the new pumps at the 4th and all the way to top just to give our system a spin. Of course we'd love to say that we're opening soon but with an unfavorable stretch of weather coming up, that will have to wait. The good news is that everything went smoothly with this test and we look forward to the next arrival of freezing temps. Get stoked, winter is coming!_"

Hopefully they will go for it the next time it gets cold enough!


----------



## yeggous (Oct 20, 2014)

I've been playing it cool so far this month, but those pictures put a huge smile on my face. I'm getting very excited, even though I know we are at least a week away from them trying again.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 20, 2014)

This could make me fall in love with Wildcat all over again. Now about that mid station....


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2014)

Man the last pic is particularly sweet


----------



## yeggous (Oct 20, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Man the last pic is particularly sweet



It's no coincidence that they blew on the exact stretch that froze solid last year. That's the first successful snowmaking that stretch has seen in two years.


----------



## Highway Star (Oct 20, 2014)

Snowgun in first pic is HKD Impulse, in second and third pic snowlogic.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 20, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Snowgun in first pic is HKD Impulse, in second and third pic snowlogic.



Care to give us a crash course on the differences?


----------



## dlague (Oct 20, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Here is quote from their facebook page:_
> 
> "Thanks to a cold snap we were able to fire up our revamped snowmaking system to lay down some white gold on the summit and Upper Lynx. Water was sent from the base, through the new pumps at the 4th and all the way to top just to give our system a spin. Of course we'd love to say that we're opening soon but with an unfavorable stretch of weather coming up, that will have to wait. The good news is that everything went smoothly with this test and we look forward to the next arrival of freezing temps. Get stoked, winter is coming!_"
> 
> Hopefully they will go for it the next time it gets cold enough!



Well that sounds like they plan to compete with early season offerings!


----------



## slatham (Oct 20, 2014)

Well if anyone wondered whether they took last years snowmaking issues to heart.....That is one hell of a "test". Even though I have never skied Wildcat (need to rectify that!) I am happy to see this. Big statement.


----------



## Highway Star (Oct 20, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Care to give us a crash course on the differences?



Not today.


----------



## dlague (Oct 20, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Care to give us a crash course on the differences?



For one the head section is different.  One has an arm that extends out with multiple nozzles another set of nozzles blowing above it (disperses a little more)  the first one has multiple nozzles lined up vertically.

HDK Snowmakers Impulse


Snowlogic


----------



## drjeff (Oct 20, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Snowgun in first pic is HKD Impulse, in second and third pic snowlogic.



Peak Resorts was far from a "1 trick pony" with their snowgun purchases this past Summer.

The knowledge that they (Peak) gained from testing of various manufacturers different models of air/water guns at Wildcat last winter was the reasoning behind why you will see a variety of new low-e guns at Peak Resorts this winter, regardless of where the funding source came from. And that's not speculation on my part, but words directly from friends of mine who are high up in the mountain ops ranks of Peak


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 20, 2014)

Very nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Terry (Oct 20, 2014)

That is good to see. It puts a smile on my face!


----------



## Mariovntr (Oct 20, 2014)

After seeing the weather forecast for the next week, this is just what I needed to see! October turns at the Beast are not looking good :-/


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeez that is quite the test. I've skied on Upper Cascade in October at K on less lol.

Now, about that upper Mt lift / mid station


----------



## C-Rex (Oct 21, 2014)

Love seeing this.  Savemeasammy posted some great pics of people earning turns at Stowe on his FB wall.  Winter is coming. (in my best Ned Stark voice.)

I've never been to Wildcat but it's on my hit list this year.  I'm thinking about a Cannon/Wildcat/somewhere else weekend.


----------



## Dickc (Oct 21, 2014)

That is more than a test.  It looks like they are hoping some of that will survive the upcoming weather event.  Nice to see.  Wonder how many resort employees got to strap em on and try it out!  :beer:


----------



## yeggous (Oct 21, 2014)

Dickc said:


> That is more than a test.  It looks like they are hoping some of that will survive the upcoming weather event.  Nice to see.  Wonder how many resort employees got to strap em on and try it out!  :beer:



I wish that was realistic. They must know that nothing will survive the next week or so. The forecast looks unseasonably warm for the rest of the month.

It will be interesting to see how aggresive they get. They have the elevation advantage over Sunday River and Bretton Woods. They got the latitude advantage over Killington.

Lately Killington and Sunday River came out early with their upper mountain terrain, but that is not an option for Wildcat. They'd be trying to beat Sunday River or Bretton Woods to be the first top-to-bottom.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 21, 2014)

yeggous said:


> They'd be trying to beat Sunday River or Bretton Woods to be the first top-to-bottom.



For many, this (top-to-bottom) is probably more important. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 21, 2014)

One fast lift, tons of vertical, fun trail > Bretton Woods, SR, and Killington


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 21, 2014)

^ Exactly.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 7, 2014)

From the Wildcat conditions report.  If they are opening soon, they will have the big guys beat.  2K vert with a HSQ would be sweet.

_Wildcat Mountain is currently closed but snowmaking efforts were very productive during our first big run of the system. Snowmaking happened top-to-bottom on the Lynx Trail during the cold snap. Once the cold returns, we’ll get back to laying down snow. If we lose temps at the lower elevations we’ll begin to run on Upper Polecat as Upper Lynx is buried at this point. It looks like we’ll have another decent window of snowmaking during this upcoming weekend and hopefully a little more natural snow on top of it. Our objective remains to open as soon as possible for lift-serviced skiing and riding when we have a quality product on Lynx that can be groomed top-to-bottom. We’ll be starting off with 2,000 vertical feet of skiing! We're just as anxious as you to get back out there and there aren’t many days left until we open._


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 7, 2014)

Making snow on another upper mountain trail if the temps are too warm at the base? Thats making lemons out of lemonade! Love hearing this stuff


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 8, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Making snow on another upper mountain trail if the temps are too warm at the base? Thats making lemons out of lemonade! Love hearing this stuff



Agree.  Nice job, Wildcat!  We are pulling for you.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Nov 8, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Agree.  Nice job, Wildcat!  We are pulling for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



Guns are going strong this morning. I have my fingers and toes crossed.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2014)

I would guess at this point that they won't open until next weekend though no?

The snow report hasn't been updated since Thursday.  If they thought they'd be able to open for tomorrow, I would think they'd be screaming about it on all media platforms to drum up some business.  

Maybe they open up mid-week, but I don't think that would make much business since at this point in November.

So, that bums me out as I was hoping to ski Wildcat tomorrow.  I'd rather ski Lynx than anything at K or SR.   Looks like SR is the play.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 8, 2014)

They might open mid-week with Tuesday being Veterans Day.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 8, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Guns are going strong this morning. I have my fingers and toes crossed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Down to the base?


----------



## yeggous (Nov 8, 2014)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Down to the base?



Yup.

http://www.skiwildcat.com/live-summit-cam.html


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 8, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Yup.
> 
> http://www.skiwildcat.com/live-summit-cam.html
> 
> ...



Awesome! Thank you, I guess I should hurry up and grab my Frequent Skier Card before the price goes up on the 13th...


----------



## canobie#1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Top to bottom skiing on four trails  TOMORROW!   FOR FREE!!!
http://skiwildcat.com/snow-report.html#!prettyPhoto


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 8, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> Top to bottom skiing on four trails  TOMORROW!   FOR FREE!!!
> http://skiwildcat.com/snow-report.html#!prettyPhoto



WHAT!?  Game changer.  I'm in!  Anyone else heading there shoot me PM if you want to meet up.


----------



## vermonter44 (Nov 8, 2014)

That's awesome. Hats off to wildcat


----------



## AmmergauerTele (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm gonna need me some photos from The Kitty opening day to get me through the weekend….and some beers on the couch watching football!  Have fun up there - so jealous!!!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 9, 2014)

Dammit! The one Sunday I work!

They are definitely doing all the right things this year. I hope it lasts....Meoooow


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 9, 2014)

2,000 vert November 9 and free. Crazy.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 9, 2014)

Way to go Wildcat!  Nicely done.  I wish I could go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Nov 9, 2014)

Hope somebody went and posts pics!  Props to Wildcat!!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 9, 2014)

I have a friend who is there.  He says it's the best opening day man-made snow he has seen.  

Nice.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 9, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I have a friend who is there.  He says it's the best opening day man-made snow he has seen.
> 
> Nice.
> 
> ...



I never thought I would see where Wildcat saw so much love on this board....I'm kind of tearing up


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 9, 2014)

Damn!  Wildcat off to a great start!  Wish I could have gotten up there today!


----------



## Edd (Nov 9, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I never thought I would see where Wildcat saw so much love on this board....I'm kind of tearing up



Really? Seems to me that the Cat has always gotten a ton of love from the board. It's easily in my top 3.


----------



## AmmergauerTele (Nov 9, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFspE-0MOeM&feature=youtu.be

The Kitty, wish I was there.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 9, 2014)

Whenever the underdog does well, what's not to like!


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 9, 2014)

AmmergauerTele said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFspE-0MOeM&feature=youtu.be
> 
> The Kitty, wish I was there.



Nice vid!  The song chorus might be a bit of hyperbole, but still it was a pretty great today.  Video would have been better if it featured more of the AZers in attendance.  Although it does capture the elusive Riverc0il getting on the 2nd chair, and DeadHeadSkier and I skiing away at 1:30 (yes me on skis).  Great to ski with all of those guys and also BradJ at the Cat today!

DH and I then headed over to catch some turns at Bretton Woods.  I had to switch back to boarding because my quads were fried from Wildcat.  Good times over there as well. 

NH season is ON!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 9, 2014)

Today's bizarre sighting..........a rather large red fox approaching a parked vehicle on the side of the road in Crawford Notch.   It appeared that the people in the car must have been feeding it.   

Oddest behavior I've ever seen from a Fox.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 9, 2014)

I had a great day today at Wildcat. It was good to finally meet several of you. It was equally nice to see a lot of the Wildcat staff and regulars who I had missed for the last 7 months.

I stopped by Bretton Woods on the way home. "Some walking required" is one way to put it. It was melted out to slush at best for most of the section below the intersection with Crawford Ridge.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 9, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Today's bizarre sighting..........a rather large red fox approaching a parked vehicle on the side of the road in Crawford Notch.   It appeared that the people in the car must have been feeding it.
> 
> Oddest behavior I've ever seen from a Fox.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmbfI3q2x7g


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 9, 2014)

yeggous said:


> I had a great day today at Wildcat. It was good to finally meet several of you. It was equally nice to see a lot of the Wildcat staff and regulars who I had missed for the last 7 months.
> 
> I stopped by Bretton Woods on the way home. "Some walking required" is one way to put it. It was melted out to slush at best for most of the section below the intersection with Crawford Ridge.



Good to meet you at WC even though we didn't  share any turns.

DHS didn't do any walking at Bretton Woods...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeah, it wasn't as bad as that picture makes it look.  Maybe 20 feet of wet grass / mud to cross.  Bottoms of my skis were fine.

Glad I'm lazy and didn't get the preseason tune though......


----------



## octopus (Nov 9, 2014)

Wildcat was great today, best early season conditions I've ever been to.  Held up great and they could prob go tomorrow if they wanted to. Idk if anybody saw me there I had camo pants and a green/black jacket riding a white snowboard.  I'd like to meet some of you sometime


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 9, 2014)

You were that out of control asshole?


j/k


I typically try and post up an event when I head places.  The announcement Wildcat was opening came late last night and I changed the title of the meet up thread.
Maybe next time.  Always great to meet new forum members and make some runs. 

I agree, the conditions today were great for a first day; especially the lower half of the hill.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 9, 2014)

octopus said:


> Wildcat was great today, best early season conditions I've ever been to.  Held up great and they could prob go tomorrow if they wanted to. Idk if anybody saw me there I had camo pants and a green/black jacket riding a white snowboard.  I'd like to meet some of you sometime



Damn camo.....I couldn't see you! 
But seriously, too bad we missed you. Not too many folks out, probably saw you.  Good snowboarder/skier ratio today at Wildcat and BW.  Glad to see the early season riders out!


----------



## dlague (Nov 9, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Good to meet you at WC even though we didn't  share any turns.
> 
> DHS didn't do any walking at Bretton Woods...



That's awesome!


.......


----------



## yeggous (Nov 9, 2014)

If people are looking for more opportunities to make turns as a group, I have started to think about next weekend. I am tenatively planning on Wildcat on Saturday and Bretton Woods on Sunday.


----------



## boofenstien (Nov 10, 2014)

AmmergauerTele said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFspE-0MOeM&feature=youtu.be
> 
> The Kitty, wish I was there.



Good times, that is my goofy ass stumbling out at the beginning. Thanks for posting the info, checked this thread Sunday @ 5AM before we were about to head to SR.


----------



## octopus (Nov 10, 2014)

You were that out of control asshole? Thx deadhead

lol.   Prob my first and last run maybe. I really wasn't expecting such a legit trail this early in the season for my first runs on shaky legs. It was great after I got used to it again, good job wildcat.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2014)

I was totally kidding.  Hence the j/k

And yeah Lynx kicked my ass too.  Legs are crying today big time.


----------



## bobbutts (Nov 10, 2014)

Good for them.. Last season I went when there were many feet on the ground and Lynx had some thin cover and rocks sticking out.  Not going to be the case this year.  I always think of them as a late season option, guess it's time to add early also.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 27, 2014)

Bump. The groomers are in excellent shape today and they opened up Middle Catapult, Middle Wildcat, and Bobcat.

However... They froze a pipe at the summit. They are digging it out to try to thaw it right now.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 27, 2014)

The cat and freezing pipes :/


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 27, 2014)

Already breaking shit lol


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 27, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Bump. The groomers are in excellent shape today and they opened up Middle Catapult, Middle Wildcat, and Bobcat.
> 
> However... They froze a pipe at the summit. They are digging it out to try to thaw it right now.View attachment 14821
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what I'm more angry about; that they froze another piper or that the workers are on top of the mountain wearing T-shirts on 12/27.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 27, 2014)

It's a Christmas miracle! They had water flowing by the end of the day.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Angus (Dec 27, 2014)

between the natural snow they've received and the improvements and commitment to snowmaking, this has been a great early season for wildcat skiers. it will be interesting to see their commitment to continued snowmaking as that window closes later this season and how that translates to season length and terrain open in April and...May?


----------



## yeggous (Dec 28, 2014)

I may have celebrate too early. They're still at it today. This time they've tried snaking the pipe and have some big ground heater.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## doublediamond (Dec 28, 2014)

Where is that? Is that Polecat before Lynx Lair?  Isn't that new pipe? What happened to their new pumps?


----------



## Edd (Dec 28, 2014)

Hmm. Did the new compressor (or pump) fail somehow? It seems weird that the pipe froze with these warm temps. We need a snowmaking member on AZ. Do we have one I'm not remembering?


----------



## yeggous (Dec 28, 2014)

Don't know what happened or how it froze. It is the top of Polecat right next to the lift.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Dec 28, 2014)

After looking at that section of pipe I am wondering if the problem is a lack of pitch.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Dec 28, 2014)

They had it thawed by early afternoon and have water running through it right now.

It turns out my eye was right. They messed up the pitch on a section of new pipe so the water would not drain. Because the pipe was buried it did not freeze up early season, but did so last week as the ground gradually cooled. They can't fix the pitch of the pipe so they are going to have to blow out the water every time they shut down the system.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## doublediamond (Dec 28, 2014)

Most of their pipe isn't buried, so why the heck is it buried there?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 28, 2014)

doublediamond said:


> Most of their pipe isn't buried, so why the heck is it buried there?



It's the photo spot...that's why!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2014)

How much is wildcat nice blond about 30 or Young er please .lol


----------



## catskir (Jan 13, 2015)

Wildcat opened a bunch of natural runs. Are they making any snow?


----------



## yeggous (Jan 13, 2015)

catskir said:


> Wildcat opened a bunch of natural runs. Are they making any snow?



Not that I know of. I don't know whether they quiet. Too cold? Giving the snowmakers a rest? Wrapping up for the year?

I do know that management was especially disappointed with the Christmas Eve rain followed by cold. They were running well ahead of last year but now are just even. This is largely the result of lots of natural snow last Christmas week, and nothing this time around.

Yesterday I saw a question about what trails that have yet to blow on, and where they have pipe. I was unable to respond because I was locked out due to the database error. I know the posts were lost, but there is the answer...

Trails with usable pipe that saw snowmaking last year but have yet to see love this year:
Wildcat Pitch / Lower Wildcat
Tomcat Schuss
Catnap
Black Cat

The lower half of lift lion has already seen snowmaking and is sporadically being groomed though it is not advertised.

I know that management really wants to blow snow on Upper Wildcat and intended to try it out last year before the train fell off the tracks. As previously mentioned, the pipe on that trail is ancient so expectations are low.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 13, 2015)

wonder if we'll see continued pipe replacement and more new guns next summer.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 13, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> wonder if we'll see continued pipe replacement and more new guns next summer.



They still have some unused pipe that they did not get around to installing last year. It is sitting in the parking lot by the facilities shed. That is all I know on that front.


----------



## catskir (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't recall if there is pipe on Panther, any idea?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 13, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Not that I know of. I don't know whether they quiet. Too cold? Giving the snowmakers a rest? Wrapping up for the year?
> 
> I do know that management was especially disappointed with the Christmas Eve rain followed by cold. They were running well ahead of last year but now are just even. This is largely the result of lots of natural snow last Christmas week, and nothing this time around.
> 
> ...



I don't understand the desire to blow on Upper Wildcat. I get that it's another option from the summit but that trail gets destroyed by winds. Although it would provide more snow and better access for......


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 13, 2015)

That's pretty much it.....taking pressure off Catapult and Lynx.  It does get crushed by wind though, you are right.   They could just use another trail off the top..  Maybe between Upper Polecat and Upper Lynx?  Less wind on that aspect


----------



## yeggous (Jan 13, 2015)

catskir said:


> I can't recall if there is pipe on Panther, any idea?



There is pipe but I have no idea if it will hold pressure.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 15, 2015)

Doesn't the pipe run all the way from the top in between  Top Cat / Lift Lion extending all the way down to Starr Line / Black Cat and then Panther / Alley Cat. Or does it stop at Catwalk and switch sides just going down Alley Cat? 

Is there any reason they do not make it on Lift Lion from the top anymore? Questionable pipes?

It would be nice to see some more advanced terrain and another route from the top opened. Hopefully in their replacement plans...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 15, 2015)

That's what I thought.  I know it's the case up top, but can't recall if continues straight down Panther as you said.  In theory, they should be able to blow both Top Cat and Lift Lion off the same pipes with ground guns.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 15, 2015)

I am a Wildcat fanboy, but I am getting concerned. I have not heard anything about ongoing snowmaking at either Wildcat or Attitash this week. The temperatures have been perfect so I am not sure what the story is. I hate to think that they tightened the purse strings the week before MLK Day, but I don't have any other explanation.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 15, 2015)

I am thinking they shot their wod pretty good last week. Maybe next week they will fire up? I keep asking them on Facebook if they're gonna move to some advanced terrain...


----------



## yeggous (Jan 15, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> I am thinking they shot their wod pretty good last week. Maybe next week they will fire up? I keep asking them on Facebook if they're gonna move to some advanced terrain...



What is point of firing up last week but not this week? They'll already be past the holiday weekend.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 15, 2015)

$19.65 tickets on Monday Jan 26 for 50th anniversary.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 15, 2015)

yeggous said:


> What is point of firing up last week but not this week? They'll already be past the holiday weekend.



Do you have their snowmaking budget in front of you? I don't....


----------



## drjeff (Jan 15, 2015)

Peak is usually very good with their "snow management science" especially the last few years with Brendan Ryan doing some company wide snowmaking efficiency and output research based out of Wildcat the last few years that they have started to implement company wide.

Peak tends to have a solid grasp at how many acre-feet of snow they need to cover specific trails for a target closing date, assuming relatively normal temps, and the fleet of new Ratniks, HKD impulses and Snow Logic's they added to their arsenal have been putting out some big volume of snow


----------



## Gforce (Jan 20, 2015)

yeggous said:


> I am a Wildcat fanboy, but I am getting concerned. I have not heard anything about ongoing snowmaking at either Wildcat or Attitash this week. The temperatures have been perfect so I am not sure what the story is. I hate to think that they tightened the purse strings the week before MLK Day, but I don't have any other explanation.



I suspect once Peak has a deep base established they begin to taper off the snow making and just do touch ups as needed. If you read their snow reports it would seem to support that theory. Also they shut down the snow making ops once the Feb school vacation weeks arrive so unfortunately there is only 3-4 weeks left of the Guns blasting, we are well onto the back-9 for snow making season.  NH desperately needs a legitimate Snow Storm, that will cure everything...


----------



## yeggous (Jan 20, 2015)

Gforce said:


> I suspect once Peak has a deep base established they begin to taper off the snow making and just do touch ups as needed. If you read their snow reports it would seem to support that theory. Also they shut down the snow making ops once the Feb school vacation weeks arrive so unfortunately there is only 3-4 weeks left of the Guns blasting, we are well onto the back-9 for snow making season.  NH desperately needs a legitimate Snow Storm, that will cure everything...



I was there on Sunday. The guns and hoses were are lined up on Black Cat. I can only assume that means they'll light them up this week.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 20, 2015)

I just don't get why not Lift Lion as well, or Tomcat Schuss.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 20, 2015)

The bottom half of Lift Lion (the section above Black Cat) has already seen snowmaking this year. I'm not sure what the story is with Tomcast Schuss. I took a look down this weekend and it was still not open with natural snow because there is a nasty water bar running across the middle.

I do know that they're capacity is limited for the rest of the season as they've already covered all the trails with the new, efficient guns. At this point they're down to using the old school inefficient guns which makes it more expensive and means they can't cover as much trail at once.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes, but if the bottom section has seen snow making then why not the top - which is the most important section as it takes pressure off Lynx and Catapult. 

Perhaps I am asking too much as no one can argue the snow making effort this year is above and beyond past years by an order of magnitude. But I would expect an investment in the infrastructure on the advanced terrain in the near future.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2015)

Hopefully....... But ya gotta sell it to the shareholders now


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 20, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Hopefully....... But ya gotta sell it to the shareholders now


Most publicly traded company's I know of don't go to shareholders for approval of capital expenditures.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2015)

I did not mean literally asking permission.......


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 20, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I did not mean literally asking permission.......


I'm confused, what did you mean?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2015)

My feeling is that given the nature of why they sought the IPO, capital expenditures will not occur as freely across the Peaks organization as they have in the past.  While publicly traded companies don't "ask" shareholders for approval on capital expenditures, they are always "selling" to their shareholders on the quality of their business decisions.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 21, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> My feeling is that given the nature of why they sought the IPO, capital expenditures will not occur as freely across the Peaks organization as they have in the past.  While publicly traded companies don't "ask" shareholders for approval on capital expenditures, they are always "selling" to their shareholders on the quality of their business decisions.


Quality of decisions will show in pricing of the shares. Doesn't matter who's holding them.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 21, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Quality of decisions will show in pricing of the shares. Doesn't matter who's holding them.



Stock market talk stay away from internet trading that big loss for close family member.


----------



## catskir (Jan 21, 2015)

No signs of any snowmaking activity today. Pretty good coverage where they blew in the past weeks.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 24, 2015)

Snow report says Black Cat snowmaking Sunday. No signs or LL or TS.


----------



## Brad J (Jan 24, 2015)

They need to freshen up a lot of the trails after the rains, they also need to put plastic barrels over the steel poles on Cheetah that the tower guns sit on. would not be pretty if someone ran into one of those. they must move the tower guns around. Mother nature needs to give them a break, they have had bad luck since Christmas Eve. Not sure what if any snowmaking plans there are going forward.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 24, 2015)

Word is that today was not good there. Very crowded and very icy. Not surprised given the weather and lack of snowmaking for the last two weeks. Tonight there was an inch of snow in Jackson and a coating in North Conway. That could freshen things up tomorrow. Tuesday looks promising too.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

